# VF Intake CEL P0170 >????



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*VF Intake CEL P0171 >????*

So I installed my vf-intake after purchasing it at WF, after cutting the connection for the MAF I mized up the two purple wires (dont ask how





















) and set off a christmas tree on my dashboard. after reversing the wires re-soldering and then wiping the codes the car ran fine. about 650 miles later, CEL ... code P0171, I have read up on it and most people are suggesting its a MAF failure or vacuum leak. So I cleared the code and it showed back up again a week later, any ideas >??? 
MODS:
GIAC pump program
VF engineering CAI
Another intresting point is that the CEL goes off more frequently with the stock program then with the pump program on, I get approx 500 miles on pump before CEL after clearing it, then with stock it happens always after about 50 miles. The code reads (Bank 1 Lean) 








_Modified by DasBlackHare at 11:11 AM 8-7-2007_


_Modified by DasBlackHare at 11:12 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

wait with the vf intake you need to cut wires?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_wait with the vf intake you need to cut wires?

yes, to extend the MAF...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i highly doubt you have to cut wires. cant you just take the L bend casing off to extend the wires? thats what i did. 
anyway, a very experienced tech manager at my local dealership said the MAF wiring harness on these cars is very sensitive, so i imagine the cutting and soldering has everything to do with the CEL. 
one of my mafs wires snapped when i first installed my intake (before removing the L bend). i didnt solder it though, i just spliced and used electrical tape. IMO, nothing is more reliable than that. i hate soldering, i just dont trust it. doing it by hand just feels better (and has worked way better in the past).


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

maf extension wires... (in the bag)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

This is the first cel we have had on any of our intakes. As requested previously please show pics of your installation.


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_wait with the vf intake you need to cut wires?

We are in the process of designing an maf extension harness which doesnt require any wire work.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cut the wires????


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is the first cel we have had on any of our intakes. As requested previously please show pics of your installation.

We are in the process of designing an maf extension harness which doesnt require any wire work.

k my question is if I mixed up the two purple wires before would that have any effect on screwing something up >? also because the fact those wires are now in properly maybe is it possible because they where mixed up before that it messed up the MAF or the possibility of the filter element itself getting residue on the MAF causing a CEL >?







I will have pics tonight posted when I get home from work ! 

But as everyone else was saying before... on the VF intake removing the L-bend wouldnt give enough slack therefore they engineered it so you extend the wires.... but as far as soldering I dont believe its possible for the wiring harness to be sensitive to that, I work on aviation equipment which is far more sensitive to any alterations, Im not trying to bash anyone but soldering wouldnt cause a CEL unless the wires were mixed up, which in my case happened and I reversed them after I caught my mistake...







but anyway the fact of the initial startup possibly screwing up the MAF when the two wires where mixed up, that is my question because I dont know what those wires do whether its a signal wire or voltage in/out etc >? 
thanks for the prompt response ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif at least right now no CEL for a day since clearing it, ill keep you guys posted.
_Modified by DasBlackHare at 1:28 PM 8-7-2007_


_Modified by DasBlackHare at 2:00 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i was just basing what i said off of my intake install (vwpartsmtl converted to short ram). i didnt know you had to extend the wires for the VF kit, sorry.
well, either way, we can chalk up yet another CEL to installation error.


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i was just basing what i said off of my intake install (vwpartsmtl converted to short ram). i didnt know you had to extend the wires for the VF kit, sorry.
well, either way, we can chalk up yet another CEL to installation error. 

but intrestingly enough I had no CELs for a week and half after fixing my error and clearing ecu plus the cels I threw when the wires were switched were not p0171... of course it is a possiblility >


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? (DasBlackHare)*

I have VF intake for 900 mi now, no CEL everything works fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_I have VF intake for 900 mi now, no CEL everything works fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is the first cel we have had on any of our intakes. As requested previously please show pics of your installation.

We are in the process of designing an maf extension harness which doesnt require any wire work.

Will this extension come included in future versions/package of the VF Cai? Or will be a completely separate part?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
Will this extension come included in future versions/package of the VF Cai? Or will be a completely separate part?

It will be included in the package.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? (DasBlackHare)*

Well this sucks, I wanted the VF intake but I'm not cutting any wires. Guess I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It will be included in the package.

Nice, I'll wait


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? (silverA4quattro)*



silverA4quattro said:


> Well this sucks, I wanted the VF intake but I'm not cutting any wires. Guess I'll look elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

as far as diag. of a MAF check voltage drop across your wires, MAF run a supply voltage (5 volts commonly) and when you solder a wire in you are adding resistance, check that first that would be my guess as im standing in my Advanced engine performance class im taking


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg’nBunny* »_as far as diag. of a MAF check voltage drop across your wires, MAF run a supply voltage (5 volts commonly) and when you solder a wire in you are adding resistance, check that first that would be my guess as im standing in my Advanced engine performance class im taking

How can I Find out which wires in the MAF harness are signal wires and power wires >?
BTW today 64 miles and no CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully the tightening of those clamps did it and I never see it again ! 


_Modified by DasBlackHare at 9:56 AM 8-8-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_Well this sucks, I wanted the VF intake but I'm not cutting any wires. Guess I'll look elsewhere.









In our new batch of intakes we are working on a harness which will require no wire cutting, no sodering or anything to do with wire work.
Basically it will be an extension cable which connects in between the MAF housing and the harness. No sodering! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? ([email protected])*

This may be the reason for your trouble. I've attached K&N's response to the oil on MAF theory. It is very well possible the k&n filter could be faulty.
However, out of the 20 kits we have sold, we have not had any CELs. I have been driving to work everyday with the same CAI on my rabbit for 4000 miles now. Still no check engine light.

edit----) http://www.knfilters.com/MAF/massair.htm


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:16 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In our new batch of intakes we are working on a harness which will require no wire cutting, no sodering or anything to do with wire work.
Basically it will be an extension cable which connects in between the MAF housing and the harness. No sodering! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be great, I really want this intake but I refuse to cut wires. I might not have this car long and I need to put it back to stock as easily as possible.


----------



## metromaniac (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
i didnt solder it though, i just spliced and used electrical tape. IMO, nothing is more reliable than that. i hate soldering, i just dont trust it. doing it by hand just feels better (and has worked way better in the past).


You should always solder a wire splice, and use shrink tubing to insulate the splice. Soldering two wires together poses no danger to eletronic components unless you're soldering at the component. Even then, if you use a heat sink, there's little risk. I can almost assure you that you'll be throwing codes with your twisted and taped connection. All it takes is one rain storm and the wire will begin to corrode and it's all downhill from there. I don't even recommend using crimp-on inline splices because the dissimilar metals will corrode and throw a ton of resistance into the circuit.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (metromaniac)*

wow.....took the words right out of my brain.
but I decided not to post it ;-)
Seriously though.......metromaniac is right.....I work with litteraly thousands of cables....all different types......when we splice we solder and use shrink tube. It will look great. I'm sure you can find plenty of how to's online. You can use a lighter to shrink the tube... 
If the cable is exposed to the elements we use silicone too. Maybe just brush a thin layer over your splice....probably not necessary though if u use shrink tube.
Electrical tape is used just to prevent blowing fuses if we have to temporarily disconnect a wire. Not to bash anyone, but that's all its good for. You'll be surprised how quickly electrical tape turns to goo and or disintegrates.
even wires tightly twisted together......once they oxidize / corrode they will stop conducting.
having to splice would have been a deal breaker for me. I don't know enough about the sensors to to start cutting their connections. Must not be a big deal though if VF is saying go ahead and splice.




_Modified by digitaltim at 8:48 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

so there is no way to make the cai so you don't have to splice wires? I've been set on getting the vf when I get my rabbit, but man if you need some warranty work and the dealer sees that you've spliced wires, thats kinda going over the top.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Our instructions say specifically to SOLDER then use the heat shrink provided. I know it can be difficult if you have not had any experience in soldering, but we advise you to go to a shop who will do it for you.
Under no circumstances do we advise you to use electric tape or butt connectors. With this specific BOSCH MAF, butt connectors can cause interference and lead to cel upon cel. 
To avoid these situations we are developing an extension which just requires you to connect a lead inbetween the maf housing and harness.
Soldering MAF wires is perfectly safe as long as you dont have the key in position whilst doing so. If you want to be extra cautious you can always disconnect the battery.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To avoid these situations we are developing an extension which just requires you to connect a lead inbetween the maf housing and harness.
.

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

yeh, i'd say the extension would be the best bet for both warranty work, conversion back to stock, and easy of use (plug n play baby). Agree w/ metromaniac on soldering, it's the only way to really do electrical work, heat shrink it to keep the moisture out, and go from there, anything else is sub-par and probably won't last for a long period of time. 
PS, as i know it aviation equipment isn't far more sensitive to alterations, infact things are typically as simplistic as possible to prevent failures. Another note, i'd see an aviation mechanic who can read the wire-codes imprinted on the sea of white electrical wires flowing through looms under the instrument panel of a modern aircraft to have no difficulty insuring that he connected pink to pink and black to black...but that's just me.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: VF Intake CEL P0171 >???? (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_Well this sucks, I wanted the VF intake but I'm not cutting any wires. Guess I'll look elsewhere.









x2 i guess i'll wait for the revision before i decide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif vf keep us updated on the new revision


_Modified by absoluteczech at 11:26 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_yeh, i'd say the extension would be the best bet for both warranty work, conversion back to stock, and easy of use (plug n play baby). Agree w/ metromaniac on soldering, it's the only way to really do electrical work, heat shrink it to keep the moisture out, and go from there, anything else is sub-par and probably won't last for a long period of time. 
PS, as i know it aviation equipment isn't far more sensitive to alterations, infact things are typically as simplistic as possible to prevent failures. Another note, i'd see an aviation mechanic who can read the wire-codes imprinted on the sea of white electrical wires flowing through looms under the instrument panel of a modern aircraft to have no difficulty insuring that he connected pink to pink and black to black...but that's just me. 


Depends on what equipment you are talking about, avionics and internal glass cockpits can get rather messy due to the new technology involved and numerous wires which run throughout, however conventional non-glass cockpits which have more analog gauges are less complex and very easy to work on. 
so far 140 miles no CEL and I also cleaned the MAF last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also rishi let me know when you guys come out with the extension, as I want to resolder those wires back in stock position that way if I ever have to go to the dealership, I wont have any questions


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBlackHare* »_Depends on what equipment you are talking about, avionics and internal glass cockpits can get rather messy due to the new technology involved and numerous wires which run throughout, however conventional non-glass cockpits which have more analog gauges are less complex and very easy to work on. 
so far 140 miles no CEL and I also cleaned the MAF last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also rishi let me know when you guys come out with the extension, as I want to resolder those wires back in stock position that way if I ever have to go to the dealership, I wont have any questions

No problem


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (metromaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metromaniac* »_
You should always solder a wire splice, and use shrink tubing to insulate the splice. 
I can almost assure you that you'll be throwing codes with your twisted and taped connection. 

your right, i probably should, but it has never posed a problem in the past and it is sure working great now. if a problem arises, well, then i can remedy it then. i dont fix things that arent broken. my car runs like a dream no with no CEL's and it sure moves for a little rabbit. there are always ways to do things a little bit better with anything, sure, but that doesnt mean that the way things were done is wrong.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*nvermind*

_Modified by digitaltim at 6:44 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*

So today I im up to 225 miles no CEL, I am very impressed with the power output and torque I got out of this cai combined with the giac chip, low end between 1-3k throttle response greatly improved with the drive by wire lag being almost eliminated, the 3-4.5K rpm range seems to be the sweet spot... driving on the highway at eighty in 4th gear you step on it and you can feel a good pool of torque, then the 4.5 to about redline sounds ridiculous







with an exhaust would def make some solid gains top end.


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

no need to cut any wires, undo the tape around the harness behind the battery, and route the wires around the other side of the battery, more than enough wire is in there.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (rjohns1)*

So when is this MAF extension going to be ready for sale?
I was set on getting the Carbonio intake, but then I noticed that kit forces you to retain the stock airbox (pre-filter) and stock engine cover. Doesn't the VF Engineering CAI relocate the MAF into their CAI directly so that the stock air box, engine cover, filter, and all stock intake plumbing can be eliminated? Or is the VF kit like the Carbonio kit in that the MAF is still located in the stock pre-filter portion of the stock intake tract (even though that is not where the air into the engine is coming from)? This is the deciding factor for me because I want to eliminate all traces of the stock intake and engine cover.
The reason I ask is because I am taking next week off of work as my vacation time and I want to do alot of work on my Rabbit and I would love to install a new CAI. But if the MAF extension isn't ready yet, has anyone taken rjohns1's advice and relocated the MAF wires to fit the VF intake? Does that actually work? Thanks VW Vortex Dubbers!


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

I work on guitar amplifiers, mods, etcetera. The resistance your speaking of is almost never seen as a problem due to it being so minute. I think the most probable reason for the failure is MAF damage from the soldering, such as running to hot for too long, burning the wire connections. Maybe cut the wire back and reattach the MAF, then find where it is tapped inside the car and add more leeway so that it can be extended and connected to the intake?
What wattage iron where you using?


----------

